# أشرطة و شرائط



## Haroon

السلام عليكم

ما هو الفرق بين كلمتي أشرطة وشرائط؟

السياق المطلوب هو جمع كلمة شريط (المستخدم في ضمادة الجروح) - وهل هناك فارق بصفة عامة؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أشرطة جمع كثرة وشرائط جمع قلة. على الأقل هذا ما أحسه.


----------



## تهاطيل

mahaodeh said:


> أشرطة جمع كثرة وشرائط جمع قلة. على الأقل هذا ما أحسه.


وهو العكس كما في الالفية أَفْعِلَةٌ أفَعُلُ ثم فِعْلَهْ ... ثُمَّت أفعالٌ جموعُ قِلَّهْ
شرائط على وزن فعائل وهو جمع كثرة أما أشرطة على أفعلة جمع قلة.
وجمع القلة يدل حقيقة على ثلاثة فما فوقها إلى العشرة وجمع الكثرة ما زاد على ذلك ويستعمل كل منهما في مكان الاخر بطريق المجاز.


----------



## Mahaodeh

أشكرك على التصحيح يا تهاطيل، عادة الوزن أفعلة لجمع القلة. لقد كانت هذه غلطة في الطباعة حيث أنه كان العكس في بالي. عليّ أن أتذكر التحقق من الكتابة بعد طباعتها.


----------

